# fed up of abuse!!!



## fatboysoontobeslim (20 Feb 2011)

beeing a newbie to cycling (march last year) i cant believe the abuse i get even though ive done nowt wrong!! i live in north wales on the coast and theres a cycle path along it for a good distance, however, its not in very good condition : pot holes poor surface etc and people of all ages and dogs just walking out in front of you, so i tend to stick to the road, i wear bright top so i can be seen usually have rear light on at all t imes helmet, gloves etc so am appropiately dressed. its seems to me now that more or less every time i go out i get some k--b head shoutin get on the cucle path!!!! or get on the prom, it seems to be getting worse and im starting to lose my rag, language has been exchanged both ways (not me first i add) but ive just had a belly full, i can see it coming to blows in the future which is the last thing i want. im seriously thinking of alternative routes but then i think why the hell should i, anyone else experience this??? anyway moan over¬


----------



## HLaB (20 Feb 2011)

Unfortunately I think everybody has experienced that from certain kn0bheads; its not easy but I try not to react its their problem.


----------



## snailracer (20 Feb 2011)

fatboysoontobeslim said:


> ... every time i go out i get some k--b head shoutin get on the cucle path!!!! or get on the prom, it seems to be getting worse and im starting to lose my rag...


Arm yourself with some good ripostes. My current favourites:
"WHY DON'T YOU TAKE THE BUS?"
"HEY, I PAY ROAD TAX!"


----------



## Gerry Attrick (20 Feb 2011)

Two steps are required:

1. Kiss fingers.
2. Place fingers on (your own!) a**e.

If they are bright enough, they will get the message. If not then why worry about harmless vegetation?


----------



## buggi (20 Feb 2011)

when they shout "use the cycle path"

shout back Ali G style... "no... u is da psychopath!"


----------



## snorri (20 Feb 2011)

fatboysoontobeslim said:


> its seems to me now that more or less every time i go out i get some k--b head shoutin get on the cucle path!!!!


Carry a pen and paper and write down full details of incident immediately, Vehicle, colour, type, registration number, number of occupants, time of day, location of incident and report to your nearest police staion as soon as possible.
The fact you are on a bike has nothing to do with it, if you are at the receiving end of threatening behaviour you must report it.


----------



## Hydra (20 Feb 2011)

It's something I've started to get used to as a cyclist, to the point where I'm more amused than I am angry.
Today I was cycling up to a red light when a man in a car said "Oi, red light you b*stard"... before I'd even got to the line. Right muppets, some folk


----------



## Gerry Attrick (20 Feb 2011)

Hydra said:


> It's something I've started to get used to as a cyclist, to the point where I'm more amused than I am angry.
> Today I was cycling up to a red light when a man in a car said "Oi, red light you b*stard"... before I'd even got to the line. Right muppets, some folk


Hey, that was me. I said "I like your bike mister."


----------



## dellzeqq (20 Feb 2011)

fatboysoontobeslim said:


> beeing a newbie to cycling (march last year) i cant believe the abuse i get even though ive done nowt wrong!! i live in north wales on the coast and theres a cycle path along it for a good distance, however, its not in very good condition : pot holes poor surface etc and people of all ages and dogs just walking out in front of you, so i tend to stick to the road, i wear bright top so i can be seen usually have rear light on at all t imes helmet, gloves etc so am appropiately dressed. its seems to me now that more or less every time i go out i get some k--b head shoutin get on the cucle path!!!! or get on the prom, it seems to be getting worse and im starting to lose my rag, language has been exchanged both ways (not me first i add) but ive just had a belly full, i can see it coming to blows in the future which is the last thing i want. im seriously thinking of alternative routes but then i think why the hell should i, anyone else experience this??? anyway moan over¬


take a breath. 

You're doing something healthful that you enjoy. Spread the love. Respond with a cheery wave. And move on.


----------



## guitarpete247 (20 Feb 2011)

Everytime I go out in the car I see some plonkerish behaviour from a driver. 
Yesterday went to Tamworth. On the way back from Sainsbury's I was going onto A5 and a plonker thought I wasn't going fast enough (I have a deisel Freelander so not the pokiest of motors) so gave me the horn  . When on M42 another twonk overtook me going at least 80 (perhaps faster) and slammed anchors on as car in outside lane going 75. He got up to 5 foot from his bumper to intimidate him but he had nowhere to go.

Out on bike today I only encountered courteous road users. I got to this bidge and could see the road ahead was clear so waved to indicate it was safe for car behind me to pass and got cheery wave back. Gave several hrose a very wide berth and got lots of thank yous. I think that as there are a lot of horses and cyclists around here we get treated well.


----------



## buggi (20 Feb 2011)

actually, as stated by a couple of people, sometimes a cheery wave is the best course of action. It p*sses them off no end, which is very amusing.


----------



## Intelligenthamster (20 Feb 2011)

There are a lot of so and sos out there I am afraid.

I once nearly got knocked off by an idiot pulling out of a petrol station without looking. I shook my fist at him (not even an offensive finger gesture) but boy oh boy this made him mad. He followed me for 100 yards, revving, hooting and really crowding me and then ducked into the hospital car park so he could get out in front of me at the exit.

Except he couldn't, as it was a pay car park and has a barrier-controlled exit... as I was riding a hybrid I was off on a bridleway another 100 yards away before he made it out


----------



## Hydra (20 Feb 2011)

Gerry Attrick said:


> Hey, that was me. I said "I like your bike mister."



Oh, sorry! I hope you my middle finger didn't offend you


----------



## Gerry Attrick (20 Feb 2011)

Hydra said:


> Oh, sorry! I hope you my middle finger didn't offend you



No, I misheard it.


----------



## Alien8 (21 Feb 2011)

Yep, definitely get most abuse (hooting, gesturing, verbal abuse) for committing the crime of cycling on the road whilst there is a cycle path next to it.

Most of the time I favour the cheery wave back (followed by another if they're are obviously confused) - but on bad days may response isn't always so cheery.


----------



## 515mm (21 Feb 2011)

Had a classic a couple of years ago........

From a female passenger in car after I had called out a request to "give me more room"

"There's a cycle path b'there" (Rough Swansea accent)

"No, that's a pavement."

"Why don't you use the bike path?"

"It's a pavement. You can't cycle on it."

"GET ON THE BIKE PATH!" she screamed

"close your legs love, your meat smells"

"You fu***** b*****d"

The driver (male) askes her what I said. I can see she doesn't want to tell him (this all happens whilst we're stationary, at a red light) but eventually she does. He roars with laughter, beeps his horn a couple of times and shouts "Nice one mate!" as his passenger slaps him about the arm and chest.


----------



## mcshroom (21 Feb 2011)

This is why I don't like cycle lanes on roads. Just allocate all the space as roadway and there doesn't seem to be the same problem.

Waving's good. The other confusing answer is "I am!". I must admit you get far less of it out here in the countryside. 

Trying to drive you off single lane roads by playing chicken is more common (the car drivers almost always believe they have right of way)


----------



## Banjo (21 Feb 2011)

Totally ignore them is the best tactic. Not allways easy i know and I cant claim to never respond to idiots.

You have every right to use the road so use it if you wish. You can report to police and probably should if they are aggressive or threatening.


----------



## fossyant (21 Feb 2011)

buggi said:


> actually, as stated by a couple of people, sometimes a cheery wave is the best course of action. It p*sses them off no end, which is very amusing.



This is my general approach when I'm out training - doesn't half confuse them. If I was any good riding no handed, I'd stick both hands up and wave. 

"Smile and wave" as the Penguin's of Madagascar say !


----------



## Zoof (21 Feb 2011)

dellzeqq said:


> take a breath.
> 
> You're doing something healthful that you enjoy. Spread the love. Respond with a cheery wave. And move on.



From you, that sounds like "do as I say,not as I do"


----------



## robz400 (21 Feb 2011)

In the 4 years or so I've been commuting and training on my road bike I've only ever had 2 incidents involving drivers shouting at me, one was a guy in a BMW who didn't like being behind me in traffic despite me moving with the traffic at 28mph and the other was the fattest woman in the world who didn't like me filtering to the front of a que in stop start traffic!

Although I do always have my ipod on so maybe I just don't hear them  Ignorance is bliss


----------



## sadjack (21 Feb 2011)

fatboysoontobeslim said:


> i live in north wales on the coast and theres a cycle path along it for a good distance,



Which part of the coast do you live? I used to commute between Rhyl and Prestatyn and Colwyn Bay and Prestatyn.

There is a coastal path there but after a while I realised that the sand was acting as a grinding paste and was chewing up my chain etc. Great path for the odd ride or whilst on holiday, very scenic, but for a daily commute not good.

I started using the main road and not only was my cycle maintenance reduced it was a much faster journey.

They then put cycle marking on the pavement between Rhyl and Prestatyn and "traffic calming" islands every few hundred yards. The road became a nightmare because if you rode the pavement you had to avoid the glass, trash, peds and bus stops (a real hazard during the holiday season when the population increases dramatically) and at every road junction take great care crossing in case a left turning car from behind took you out. If you rode on the road the traffic islands became a danger as cars tried to squeeze past. The road was far safer as it was.

Problem with councils providing these "facilities" is that they seem to me to put cyclists in more conflict as drivers "expect" you to use them. And thats without mentioning the ones that just stop and spit you out into traffic at the most dangerous part.

I agree that the more we just integrate with other road users the better. Bad road users, cyclist, motorist, whoever should be penalised not the majority of the law abiding out there.


----------



## Rouge Penguin (21 Feb 2011)

Same for me, only once had grief. That was a 4x4 with a few thicknecks in it started lobbing empty bottles out the window, as i'd had the balls to question why they'd jumped a red light and nearly taken me out.


----------



## Ravenbait (21 Feb 2011)

"I ride blessed by the love of our Lord the Little Baby Jesus."

And smile hugely.

Sam


----------



## robz400 (21 Feb 2011)

> "I ride blessed by the love of our Lord the Little Baby Jesus."
> 
> And smile hugely.


----------



## Becs (21 Feb 2011)

Last week a lorry driver said "you're quite fast for a fat bird aren't you" when he pulled up next to me at a light in Camden (I'd been doing about 25mph along with the rest of the traffic so he had to sit behind me). I just laughed and stayed in front of him the rest of the way to Kings Cross.




The next day a builder told me he'd like to be my bike saddle! 

I usually just smile and keep going but I have got myself into a few arguments after being hit/cut up by the London taxis (Addison Lee in particular!).


----------



## fatboysoontobeslim (21 Feb 2011)

sadjack said:


> Which part of the coast do you live? I used to commute between Rhyl and Prestatyn and Colwyn Bay and Prestatyn.
> 
> There is a coastal path there but after a while I realised that the sand was acting as a grinding paste and was chewing up my chain etc. Great path for the odd ride or whilst on holiday, very scenic, but for a daily commute not good.
> 
> ...






im in colwyn bay and cycle between llandudno and st asaph, its worse in penrhyn bay where the cycle path goes right in front of peoples driveway for about quarter/half mile, many time had cars just pulling out hence use road.


----------



## fatboysoontobeslim (21 Feb 2011)

thanks for the helpful tips folks greatly appreciated my two favourites are the just smile and the kiss my two fingers n tap ye ass nice one


----------



## Dewi (21 Feb 2011)

fatboysoontobeslim said:


> its worse in penrhyn bay where the cycle path goes right in front of peoples driveway for about quarter/half mile, many time had cars just pulling out hence use road.


Yes that is an interesting section  Can't win on the coast either chavs in their novas shouting abuse and to use the cycle track or the OAPs walking *along* the cycle track rather than the prom!


----------



## Dewi (21 Feb 2011)

sadjack said:


> There is a coastal path there but after a while I realised that the sand was acting as a grinding paste and was chewing up my chain etc. Great path for the odd ride or whilst on holiday, very scenic, but for a daily commute not good.


Kinmel Bay and Llandudno's West Shore are the worst for the sand, almost as bad as riding along the beach - you can feel the sand grating in the bottom bucket as you go along


----------



## longers (25 Feb 2011)

I had one today which made me smile once I'd worked out what he'd shouted as he went past.

"_Oi! Get a derailleur!_"


----------



## Reiki_chick (25 Feb 2011)

"get off the f#cking pavement" shouted by a bloke walking straight towards me on the designated, and clearly signed, bike side of a half bike / half pedestrian bridge in Bristol. 
Sorry mate, there is no f#cking pavement for me to be on or, indeed, to get off.

Brainless.
Or just embarrassed at being caught on the wrong side.

Either way, no need to shout and swear at me.


----------



## benb (25 Feb 2011)

I think that if the cycle lane is good condition and well maintained it's OK. 
I can't abide so-called shared use facilities - where it's a pavement as well, so cyclists having to negotiate around pedestrians.

Where they've been done with some proper thought, such as some of the Cycle Superhighways in London, they can be useful, but it seems to me that it would be better to just have a nice wide road.


----------



## benb (25 Feb 2011)

guitarpete247 said:


> Everytime I go out in the car I see some plonkerish behaviour from a driver.
> Yesterday went to Tamworth. On the way back from Sainsbury's I was going onto A5 and a plonker thought I wasn't going fast enough (I have a deisel Freelander so not the pokiest of motors) so *gave me the horn*  . When on M42 another twonk overtook me going at least 80 (perhaps faster) and slammed anchors on as car in outside lane going 75. He got up to 5 foot from his bumper to intimidate him but he had nowhere to go.
> 
> Out on bike today I only encountered courteous road users. I got to this bidge and could see the road ahead was clear so waved to indicate it was safe for car behind me to pass and got cheery wave back. Gave several hrose a very wide berth and got lots of thank yous. I think that as there are a lot of horses and cyclists around here we get treated well.



Fnarr


----------



## byegad (26 Feb 2011)

If find a maniacally cheerful wave, which goes on far too long, and mad smile to any negative comments works best. They worry that they've met the local madman and I get a good laugh at their expense. 

Sadly the madly cheerful waving and very silly grin comes naturally to me.  See?


----------



## markharry66 (26 Feb 2011)

Whatever foul mouthed language they want to use I use back with interst I get sick of being cut up harassed on the road


----------



## AuraTodd (26 Feb 2011)

515mm said:


> Had a classic a couple of years ago........
> 
> From a female passenger in car after I had called out a request to "give me more room"
> 
> ...




Well if the silly cow chooses to make an exhibition of herself, she can only expect to be emabrassed.


----------



## Fozz (28 Feb 2011)

Go in a gang, the sight of a dozen lycra clad bikers will send chills of fear into their boxy little lives.......or dress as a tramp with a carrierbag full of feathers on he handlbars,that plus a crazed look on your face should deter most people from even making eye contact!

failing all that ask them if they would like to talk about Jesus over a carrot shake..........they`ll run a mile....... .


----------



## mog35 (28 Feb 2011)

I can't remember getting any abuse of the 'get on the cycle path / you don't pay road tax' type, but I've experienced some garbled bellowing from chavs in those souped-up jalopies in disguise.

I assume they're shouting something cutting and incisive like 'your mum' or 'you fat see-you-next-tuesday' (I'm currently on the wrong side of portly), but all I hear is 'bleurghrghrghrghegh'. So that's me told, then.

I do remember being told off once by a pedestrian for being on the pavement, which was actually a shared-use facility with a sign indicating this about ten metres away.


----------



## Chilternrides (2 Mar 2011)

Several years ago I was taken out by a guy in a bus lane (he was driving a van, by the way) who had completed a mad overtake followed by the emergency left-hook. I had a feeling he was going to do it so I backed off, but not quite enough; THUD  

Anyway, on getting to my feet, rather than apologise he launched into the "What the f##k are you doing riding there anyway, you shouldn't be in the 'kin bus lane you should be out there on the road."

Sadly for him, this all happened very close to the bus lane 'business hours' sign which also depicted a bus, a motorbike and a bicycle accompanied by the word 'ONLY' on the same sign.

He wasn't too happy when I pointed to it... 

Numpties are part of life, whatever you are doing I'm afraid. I've pretty much learned to ignore all but the worst of it now.


----------



## gavintc (2 Mar 2011)

The road tax one is one I used to get at work and with friends. I bored with the response that I have a car and I pay the same tax that they do. So, when I was in UK, my response would often be ' Well, you need to pay more, the potholes are dreadful' . I think it easier to make a joke of it implying that they are fool for paying.


----------



## Nkaj (3 Mar 2011)

515mm said:


> Had a classic a couple of years ago........
> 
> From a female passenger in car after I had called out a request to "give me more room"
> 
> ...



hahahahahaah that just made my day,thank you.


----------



## Paul_L (3 Mar 2011)

buggi said:


> when they shout "use the cycle path"
> 
> shout back Ali G style... "no... u is da psychopath!"



Like it


----------



## Shut Up Legs (4 Mar 2011)

My response here in Australia would be simply to say "what cycle path?". Over here, almost all paths are shared ones, so cyclist, pedestrian, pet, etc. all "share" them (in theory, at least ), so there are very few dedicated cycle paths. I don't use them even where they follow my usual routes, because they're generally badly maintained and too bumpy.


----------



## The Jogger (4 Mar 2011)

'Fed up of abuse' 

You want to try posting on P&L


----------



## beachcaster (7 Mar 2011)

Just blow them a kiss


----------

